# What is your favorite alcoholic beverage?



## Steven F (Jun 28, 2013)

Since my coffee thread was such a success, and the fact that half of you are apparently alcoholic , I thought I'd try again.

I'm a very simple man. I love a nice rum and coke on the rocks. I also don't mind some nice scotch. So, how do you take your drinks? (inb4 "shaken not stirred")


----------



## serverian (Jun 28, 2013)

White Russian.

Ah for drinks, beer.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 28, 2013)

I'll have a glass of whiskey with dinner - I don't mix my drinks though, just straight Jack Daniels. Gentleman Jack is starting to grow on me, though. Black Label for scotch, Ridgemont Reserve for bourbon. I don't drink much vodka anymore, but I prefer Absolut or Столичная.


Or, when I'm feeling adventurous -


----------



## serverian (Jun 28, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Absolut or Столичная.


 

Sobieski FTW


----------



## kaniini (Jun 28, 2013)

Personally, I'm a rum + coke person, if I have a drink.


----------



## Francisco (Jun 28, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> I don't drink much vodka anymore


Looks like we need a new Russian.

(I personally don't drink and never have)

Francisco


----------



## Steven F (Jun 28, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Столичная.


Go home Aldryic, you're drunk.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 28, 2013)

> (I personally don't drink and never have)
> 
> Francisco


----------



## mikho (Jun 28, 2013)

When I drink something with alcohol it's usually beer.


When having beer with a meal I prefer hobgoblin, old speckled hen, beer that actually taste something . On a hot summers day it's more like singha, carlsberg or budweiser.


From time to time I enjoy a real single malt. Blended is okay but i have mostly single malt at home.


Since I like them smokey the best ones are Caol Ila, Lagavulin, Ardbeg and the likes.


But I also enjoy the occasional Tomatin, glengoyne.


----------



## rds100 (Jun 28, 2013)

serverian said:


> Sobieski FTW


Finlandia FTW  But i don't drink anymore.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 28, 2013)

My kitchen is a bit of a mess. I also have a couple room mates, so not all of this is from me and duplicate bottles (except wine, for some reason) don't get put up there.

If I'm buying something for ME, and only me, I'll get some nicer things. A bottle of Chimay Ale for beer, a bottle of Makers Mark for whiskey. If I'm drinking cheap (like 90% of the time) then it's Rolling Rock for beer. maybe a 40oz of King Cobra, cheap wine from Wal-Mart, or things like Canadian Mist, Very Old Barton, Admiral Nelson, etc. Though there is beer that I will _not_ drink. Things like Hamms, Natural Ice, etc. I won't go that cheap. I just can't stand that stuff. But I do enjoy malt liquor, considering the first time I ever got drunk was with Mickeys. I still like Mickeys, cheap and good.

Cheap liquours usually get paired with soda. If it's decent liquour (like Makers Mark or Crown Royal), I'll just drink it on the rocks and not dilute it with anything else.

I used to hate Vodka, still kind of do. Then the room mate and I went through a short vodka phase but stopped because we learned we were beginning to like vodka. Clear liquor (except gin) does me no good. I love gin. Mmm, gin.


----------



## Steven F (Jun 28, 2013)

I think we should get a vpsBoard AA group going...


----------



## Francisco (Jun 28, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


>


So many people trolled...

Francisco


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 28, 2013)

> I think we should get a vpsBoard AA group drinking contest going...


Fixed that for ya. In fact, I think we're already lining up a drinking contest between BuyVM and Catalyst :3


----------



## Steven F (Jun 28, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Fixed that for ya. In fact, I think we're already lining up a drinking contest between BuyVM and Catalyst :3


Hmm... Your idea does sound more fun... and my liver has been kind of a jerk lately... Okay, vpsBoard drinking contest it is!


----------



## MannDude (Jun 28, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Fixed that for ya. In fact, I think we're already lining up a drinking contest between BuyVM and Catalyst :3


We could have one via Google Hangout...

Or a drinking coding contest.

Spend 2 hours in a hangout chit-chatting / drinking then set everyone loose on a coding project to implement into a production environment?

_"Guys... GUYS! I got it to work! It says, "Hello World!" HAHAHA"_


----------



## serverian (Jun 28, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Fixed that for ya. In fact, I think we're already lining up a drinking contest between BuyVM and Catalyst :3


Another idea: If user beats provider, user gets free VPS.


----------



## rds100 (Jun 28, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Or a drinking coding contest.


Reminds me of "the Ballmer's peak" - http://xkcd.com/323/


----------



## MannDude (Jun 28, 2013)

rds100 said:


> Reminds me of "the Ballmer's peak" - http://xkcd.com/323/



Haha, yes. One of my favorites.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm going to be an amateur-joke here and say... Jolly Shandy.  B)


----------



## prometeus (Jun 28, 2013)

Zacapa XO is one of my preferred ;-)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ron_Zacapa_Centenario


----------



## earl (Jun 28, 2013)

Me thinks Budweiser gud!


----------



## Steven F (Jun 28, 2013)

MannDude said:


> We could have one via Google Hangout...
> 
> Or a drinking coding contest.
> 
> ...


What if someone pulls a Fran? You know, apple juice instead of scotch, water instead of vodka, et cetera. We'll need some sort of verification process... Hmm...


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 28, 2013)

> What if someone pulls a Fran?


I love that this is a thing now XD




> We'll need some sort of verification process... Hmm...


Perhaps play _Louie Louie_ by the Kingsmen.. you'll know folks are getting tipsy when they start singing along  I do suddenly like the idea of a bunch of VPSB regulars settling in at the same pub for an evening, though.


----------



## elusus83 (Jun 28, 2013)

Yuengling


----------



## Steven F (Jun 28, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> I love that this is a thing now XD
> 
> 
> Perhaps play _Louie Louie_ by the Kingsmen.. you'll know folks are getting tipsy when they start singing along  I do suddenly like the idea of a bunch of VPSB regulars settling in at the same pub for an evening, though.


Well, you made it a thing! It might be a little hard to go out drinking, seeing as we're scattered around the globe... Well, we could have a convention. vpsCon.


----------



## ryanarp (Jun 28, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Fixed that for ya. In fact, I think we're already lining up a drinking contest between BuyVM and Catalyst :3


So Vegas? I think we can accomodate a trip up there sometime soon. You know strictly business of course. However I do think Jarland and myself will easily take that competition.  Maybe we can get Don on Skype to take part.


----------



## jarland (Jun 28, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Fixed that for ya. In fact, I think we're already lining up a drinking contest between BuyVM and Catalyst :3


Ran out of everclear. Vodka is like water. Been a rough week. Let's do this!


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 28, 2013)

How many of you here drink alone?


----------



## Steven F (Jun 28, 2013)

Marc M. said:


> How many of you here drink alone?


When you're drinking with a server, you're not drinking alone... Right?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 28, 2013)

> So Vegas? I think we can accomodate a trip up there sometime soon. You know strictly business of course. However I do think Jarland and myself will easily take that competition. Maybe we can get Don on Skype to take part.





> Ran out of everclear. Vodka is like water. Been a rough week. Let's do this!


Hah ^_^ Well, it'd be 3 on 2 (just Anthony and I since Fran doesn't drink).. but it might still be a good matchup  Would definitely be a blast to meet you gents and have a good time as well.


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 28, 2013)

Anything with alcohol in it is a good start to any day.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jun 28, 2013)

Appletinis.


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 28, 2013)

I drink extremely rarely, but when I do, I like to enjoy one of these:


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Jun 28, 2013)

Usually ask for Kronenbourg 1664 Blanc if a bar has it, and Wild Turkey bourbon.


----------



## Steven F (Jun 28, 2013)

This thread is leading me to want to get drunk tonight. I don't know if that is a good thing or not. Maybe we need more of these...


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 28, 2013)

Virtuol said:


> This thread is leading me to want to get drunk tonight. I don't know if that is a good thing or not. Maybe we need more of these...


*@* just get a drinking partner and you should be just fine :lol:


----------



## Steven F (Jun 28, 2013)

Marc M. said:


> *@* just get a drinking partner and you should be just fine :lol:



Ha! You think I'm going to share my alcohol? I see what you're up to!


----------



## admin__velinux (Jul 4, 2013)

Jack Daniels or Alize all the way for me


----------



## titanicsaled (Jul 4, 2013)

I like a nice cold lager or cider.


I also like an ice cold jagermeister ( not as a jager bomb though, on its own)


----------



## Adwait_Leap (Jul 18, 2013)

Jack Daniel with Kahlua


----------



## Reece-DM (Jul 18, 2013)

serverian said:


> Another idea: If user beats provider, user gets free VPS.


That;s just encouraging minors to drink 

Anyways, I love whiskey and brandy.

Absinthe is just another drink out of this world, lovely stuff though!


----------



## trexos (Jul 18, 2013)

Guinness ^_^


----------



## blergh (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## egihosting (Jul 18, 2013)

Depending on how my day is going: 

Jack and Coke or Vodka


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 18, 2013)

HOW THE HELL DID I MISS THIS.

Damn my crazy life.  

1. @Ryanarp and @jarland, depending on when the Vegas trip is, It might become a 2v2.  But regardless, we'll win (obviously).  Also if I do have an opportunity to travel there it would be fantastic to meet you gents as well at BuyVM!  

2. Everything and anything.  Preferred beverage is beer in large quantities (a 30 pack of beer a day sometimes if I'm feeling it).  When times get rough I turn to hard liquor.  

This includes: Jack Daniels (split a handle of this with a friend, hahahaha don't remember), Johnny Walker (all labels), Jameson (I seriously drank half a bottle of this in an hour period another night I don't remember), honestly any whiskey/scotch/bourbon/rum.  

When times get tough and economy strains the pocket of an undergraduate student (or now for me I guess a graduate student), I do sometimes turn to vodka.  Sky Vodka, Smirnoff, Vladimir (don't drink this... it's seriously horrible $11 USD for 1.75L of vodka that you'll regret), Crown Russe (world's finest of course... for $10 USD for 1.75L)...  Yeah I've lived through it all. 

Hell ever made swamp water?  Every year my organization used to make it.  It's 75% pure liquor (as in mixtures of just handles and handles of liquor), and 25% soda.  Thing is, you can't taste the alcohol, so it gets you drunk pretty damn fast.  

I can go on, but I'll end with this: Everclear.  Also known as Jarland's staple drink.  95% alcohol, 95% goodness.  I was once stupid enough to try a shot of everclear straight.  Worst. mistake. ever.  Decided it was a better idea to try and cut a little bit of it with Jack Daniels and a dash of Coke (CocaCola smartasses).  Didn't make it better.  Shot ended up being 75% Everclear, 20% Jack Daniels, 5% Coke.  It burned.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 18, 2013)

> Johnny Walker (all labels)


_(can't remember if I posted this already... but appropriate )_






> Hell ever made swamp water?





> Everclear. Also known as Jarland's staple drink.


He would love it down here in Louisiana.. I know several good ol' boys that still run their granpappy's old moonshine distilleries and are more than willing to trade for good meat :3 Once gator season opens up again I'll probably be able to get 15-20 gallons of the stuff in exchange for some gator sausage.


----------



## jarland (Jul 18, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> He would love it down here in Louisiana..


As soon as they learn how to pave their roads!


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 18, 2013)

Might depend on my time in Irland ... but nothing about some Kilkennys



and a few Irish Flags afterwards.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 18, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Might depend on my time in Irland ... but nothing about some Kilkennys
> 
> 
> 
> and a few Irish Flags afterwards.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 18, 2013)

jarland said:


> As soon as they learn how to pave their roads!


Hey now, they just finished the blacktop patchwork on I-10 like... two years ago.  Too bad it didnt last six months XD


----------



## Coastercraze (Jul 20, 2013)

Long island!

'nuff said.


----------



## HostVenom - Brandon (Jul 20, 2013)

Captain and ginger.


----------



## terafire (Aug 3, 2013)

Definitely Heineken for a lighter beer and Guinness for a darker beer. For liquor I'm a fan of spiced rum (such as Sailor Jerrys or Captain Morgan) and coke, fruit juice, or straight. As well as some ice-cold Gin (Bombay Sapphire or Beefeater) with some vermouth or 7-up and a sourmix (Tom Collins)


----------



## splitice (Aug 3, 2013)

There seems to be a strong relation between those who hang about doing support after hours and alcohol connoisseurs.

Gin & 7-up actually sounds interesting.

Personally I am a scotch lover when I can afford it (good or not at all), the rest of the time strong cheap spirits mixed or good Australian or German beer.


----------



## ThePrimeHost (Aug 3, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> Appletinis.


----------



## ThePrimeHost (Aug 3, 2013)

1 Part Gentlemen Jack

3 Parts Diet Wild Cherry Pepsi

----------------------------------------

Sounds disgusting. Tastes Amazing!

You will thank me later!


----------



## ThePrimeHost (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm not a huge beer drinker but for beer I prefer Landshark with a lime wedge.

For red wine I prefer Lambrusco.


----------



## Maximum_VPS (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## EricGregory (Aug 7, 2013)

Good ales, good Scotch, and the random mixed drink here and there.


----------



## drmike (Aug 7, 2013)

Fermented dung.


----------

